# 1.8t Challenge



## -DTM- (Feb 8, 2002)

European car is holding a challenge for all 1.8ts. It is a competion between all the tuners and 10 privateers. It consists of a dyno shoot out, drag race and road coarse. The car must also run on commercially available fuel. A VAG block and 1.8t 20v head must be used. The challenge is being held in NJ this July around waterfest. Should be a very interesting event to watch. I hope to see some badass 1.8ts from you guys there!!!


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (-DTM-)*

Are the rules really as loose as a VAG block? A bored 2.0 would be legal? That makes things very, very interesting.......


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Andrew Stauffer)*

hmmm...
any more details on this?


----------



## -DTM- (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

Yeah, any VAG block. 10 privaters will be selected by the readers. Also, no slicks. Has to be a DOT tire. Nitto drag slicks might be good. For the fuel, it has to be commercially available fuel. So Anything you can buy will go. No tueleen then, but I guess any comercially available race gas goes . The cars have to be street registered.
Can't wait!!!



[Modified by -DTM-, 2:51 PM 1-14-2003]


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (-DTM-)*

Should be very cool. As long as it draws the serious guys and not the fancy bolt on guys that is the EC bread and butter. Billy, is that A2 gonna be ready by then? And will it corner?


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Andrew Stauffer)*

id like to attend just to crack some of em with an 8v


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (81 vw pickup)*

humm i might have to take a road trip to see this. very intersting..........


----------



## vrsik (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (turbojeta3)*

Will it be an AWD dyno? I hope so!


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vrsik)*

Well, $hit, count me in. I'm just beginning to make power!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

Not my Mk2, but we have another one down here, 400 wheel... and oh yeah, it will corner








Still, don't know how excited I am about this anymore... who knows...


[Modified by 1.BillyT, 9:03 AM 1-15-2003]


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (-DTM-)*

quote:[HR][/HR]European car is holding a challenge for all 1.8ts. It is a competion between all the tuners and 10 privateers. It consists of a dyno shoot out, drag race and road coarse. The car must also run on commercially available fuel. A VAG block and 1.8t 20v head must be used. The challenge is being held in NJ this July around waterfest. Should be a very interesting event to watch. I hope to see some badass 1.8ts from you guys there!!![HR][/HR]​Where is the road course in NJ, cause the E-town one is never going to pass safety so it can open...


----------



## XSiVE (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (climbingcue)*

i can see a 1800lb mk1 out there with a bored ABA block and the 20V head making mad hp and such quick times due to weight


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (-DTM-)*

the only reason I see for the need of pump gas and dot tires is that the top tuners would lose to the privateers, hence we would no longer buy their stuff. What does the road coarse have to do with the 1.8t engine? That is more of a suspension/platform challenge to me.


----------



## BoostedBannana (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (climbingcue)*

Bill the road course gets used for special events... it will never be allowed for multicar racing like initially intended but... i know that MM and FF has tested on it...


----------



## -DTM- (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (2008cc)*

You really are underestimating what some of the tuners are going to bring to the comp.You will surely see some of the more powerful 1.8t's there. I just hope some of the tuners don't show up with K04's thinking they're going to kick some ass. That would just be humiliating.


[Modified by -DTM-, 2:42 PM 1-15-2003]


----------



## BoostedBannana (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (-DTM-)*

THere will be no tuner car that runs better then Nick from APR's 12.6


----------



## PatAWW01 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (BoostedBannana)*

I'll be there


----------



## -DTM- (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (BoostedBannana)*

quote:[HR][/HR]THere will be no tuner car that runs better then Nick from APR's 12.6[HR][/HR]​I'm sorry, but your in for a real big suprise










[Modified by -DTM-, 6:52 PM 1-15-2003]


----------



## PatAWW01 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (-DTM-)*

please do surprise us


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (PatAWW01)*

all i can say is these tuners better leave the "magazine queens" with the bolt on this and that and show up with the backroom Frankensteins if they want to stand a chance, thats what we all want to see.


----------



## vrsik (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (2008cc)*

Hey, leave room for the canadiens with AWD golf 4's and 350+hp!








See you there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostedBannana (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (-DTM-)*

quote:[HR][/HR]THere will be no tuner car that runs better then Nick from APR's 12.6
I'm sorry, but your in for a real big suprise









[Modified by -DTM-, 6:52 PM 1-15-2003][HR][/HR]​LMAO notice i said Tuner... unless you consider Billy T a tuner....
Hmm.. where do you think a 1.8t on DRAG Radials is gonna run better then 12.6. Well i sure hope i'm in for a big surprise.. but you don't go quick with full interior, big brakes,and sway bars.... AKA what all the tuner cars are gonna consist of.
And i'm not talk no AWD cars either..


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (BoostedBannana)*

If you look in the mag, there is a 914 stuff with a 1.8T, there should be some pretty fast 1.8T's in there. Straightline and turning (Especially the Porsche/1.8T hybrid)


----------



## -DTM- (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (PineappleMonkey)*

There should be a 11 second 1.8t there that can rip those times off on steet tires. It may be even fast. Who knows. Only time will tell.


----------



## PatAWW01 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (-DTM-)*



> There should be a 11 second 1.8t there that can rip those times off on steet tires. It may be even fast. Who knows. Only time will tell.[/QU
> ummmm I'd really like to see this....


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (PatAWW01)*

I am gonna enter my car in this just for the hell of it. If I still have it, i still have it. The 400 whp Mk2 is gonna be entered as well. Both of these cars are very capable on the road course as well as the drag strip, but the DOT tire rule will kill us on the strip.
Unless someone brings out some crazy AWD cars, that aren't afraid to launch them, the drag strip portion won't really prove anything, unless they wanna have a trap speed contest








Remember, all the cars have to be tagged, inspected and insured... that alone will knock out alot of the crazy hybrid cars that some people think will walk away with the competition.
Should be interesting. Also, I doubt that any tuner car is gonna win this thing... I really really doubt it.


----------



## 01 GTI GUY (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

I was told $3500.00 per tuner car just to enter.
And I guess that the 10 reader cars get to join in for free if they are the ones picked.
Whats the prize to the winner just braging rights, seams like a waste of $3,500.00 to haul a car who knows how far just to brag.
How is any one going to prove if the car is legal to run on the streets.
Will they need to prove it passed the emissions test for the state its licensed in or what and any one can print up an insurance card.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

I'm calling BS on the 400whp 1.8t on pump gas. Sorry dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm calling BS on the 400whp 1.8t on pump gas. Sorry dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​What are you sorry about...wasted bandwidth?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

.quote:[HR][/HR]I'm calling BS on the 400whp 1.8t on pump gas. Sorry dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​who said it was pump gas? 
Who said the rules say pump gas? Apparently, the rules say something like "commercially available fuel" Race gas fits in there for sure, as long as it is a commonly available grade.
If not, no big deal... My car made 330 on 93, and the Mk2 will make more, just haven't dynoed it on pump yet... either way, still way faster than your car.


[Modified by 1.BillyT, 3:10 PM 1-16-2003]


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

You crack me up. Already throwin blows and still not a word of technical proof to back yourself up.
"Commercially available gas" IMHO refers to "Pump Gas". If not, they need to clarify. 
Second I don't know what "Your car" is. VR6? Ok, then 330 is EASY on pump gas. Heck, I just lost more respect. If its a 1.8t, I still don't think you're making 300+ on pump gas. 
But, I'd be careful what you say about "my car." You don't know what else is sitting in the stable. 


[Modified by vdubturbo, 4:19 PM 1-16-2003]


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

wow, im suprized youre a doubter....especially when he has no reason to lie
edit: -DTM-, what is the definition of "pump gas"


[Modified by Sandlock, 4:21 PM 1-16-2003]


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Sandlock)*

I'm a doubter for many reasons. He has no data to back up his claim, and I've been around cars long enough to know what's possible and what isn't. 
But whatever. Its just my opnion, and until he backs it up with some specs or a dyno chart, it'll remain that. 


[Modified by vdubturbo, 4:30 PM 1-16-2003]


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

You can get 100 at the pumps round ere.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (MikeBlaze)*

wow... not too many people around here that don't know me...
please allow me to introduce myself...
http://www.alamoautosports.com/billy/golf.html
and here:
http://www.turbomagazine.com/freestuff/
um...
oh yeah, how about this...








Guess you haven't been around cars as long as you though...


[Modified by 1.BillyT, 3:30 PM 1-16-2003]


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

ha!







Billy's always making these wild claims







Next he's gonna say its with stock internals

















[Modified by Phishy, 3:30 PM 1-16-2003]


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Phishy)*

here is an old pump gas dyno... only one I have online. Not 330, but 300+ for sure...


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

billy, go easy on them, for they know not what they do.......haha


----------



## xblast (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (2008cc)*

woot. thats funny. i was waiting for a dyno chart








u crazy mo fugga


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If not, no big deal... My car made 330 on 93, and the Mk2 will make more[HR][/HR]​Close. Very pretty. I'd hang that on the fridge. 
Fact is, you're a bragger and you talk schmack. I respect fast cars, not fast talkers.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

I dont understand why you are calling Billy out to prove things to you that he has already proven to everybody else on the forums besides you. Get off it man, im sure he could care less about your respect but why pollute the thread with your crap. You said he didnt crack 300 so when he posted 312 you bitched about 330 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . Oh well....


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

what's your problem, dude?
You attacked my claim, remember?(which you misunderstood anyway) I just throw down the facts, no more, no less, I am about as straighta shooter as they come.
Best time for my car was a *slow* 12.2 @117... what does it take to get your respect if that isn't it?
It ain't braggin' if you can back it up.
-Dizzy Dean
(That used to be in my sig







)


[Modified by 1.BillyT, 4:17 PM 1-16-2003]


----------



## PatAWW01 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

this is funny


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

Billy, you forgot to let him know that all this was in a "lead brick" MkIV


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Hybrid VW)*

wait, lemme change my sig for the guy, so things will be a little more clear...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

Ok, who's this billy character????


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wait, lemme change my sig for the guy, so things will be a little more clear...[HR][/HR]​thats funny...


----------



## BoostedBannana (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If not, no big deal... My car made 330 on 93, and the Mk2 will make more
Close. Very pretty. I'd hang that on the fridge. 
Fact is, you're a bragger and you talk schmack. I respect fast cars, not fast talkers.[HR][/HR]​Jesus, if Billy is a bragger and smack talker i wonder what your opinion of us would be...
No matter how you look at it he has THE FASTEST 1.8T VW period end of story... He can talk as much crap as he wants till some one beats him... and which is gonna more then likely be the other car he helped built.....
For someone who has 2500posts you sure must seclude your self in some wacked ass forums... then to talk like you know some much about vws... but are clueless to a house hold name like Billy T
Lemme ask you this how about a Stock Block Vr6, Stock Injectors, Stock ECU, running 10.81 @ 128 ??? is that possible? This is also a street car


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (BoostedBannana)*

quote:[HR][/HR]then to talk like you know some much about vws... but are clueless to a house hold name like Billy T
[HR][/HR]​I just asked my mom who BillyT was and she said, "was that the brother that was in Star Wars?"


----------



## DubSpeedRacing.com (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Very pretty. I'd hang that on the fridge. 
Fact is, you're a bragger and you talk schmack. I respect fast cars, not fast talkers.[HR][/HR]​You ready to pack up your stable and drive on down to Texas to back up your claims......
Just by chance we will be having a preview of the most likely 1.8T Shoot Out Champion if not the top two 1.8T's in the Country on the dyno and the drag strip on May 3rd and 4th if your willing to put your money where your mouth is fast guy just feel free to BRING IT....








http://forums.projektgti.com/showthread.php?s=398c2147a325a4bd15cb5fd0ed961f3a&threadid=7051
Billy has nothing to prove that he hasn't already proven, if anyone has something to prove its you but I know how thin the air is in the Rockies so I don't blame you for not being in the know.....


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (-DTM-)*

I think that many of you are completely in the dark to as what Billy (Billy T)or Dave (2008cc) have. I don't think Billy would have wasted time and money to trailer his car from Texas to Jersey last Summer to show it, cause, God knows, it isn't a show car. He brought it for one reason and if it broke, at least he could trailer it back. Same with Dave, knowing what we did last year and the year before. Someone made the comment "trailer queen" and Dave's reply was "brought it to break, not to show". I can atest to Billy's car and can reafirm to Dave's (as I built that 16V motor). The big tuners have the $$ to spend, but the underdog "little guy" has all the drive. Good luck Billy T, I know you will make the cut and show them what Texas has to offer.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

yeah billy t is infamous for his high hp mk4 1.8t on all stock internals. you can check him out in a couple of the mags, he isnt bsing you my friend.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (rhussjr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think that many of you are completely in the dark to as what Billy (Billy T)or Dave (2008cc) have. [HR][/HR]​I dunno man, i think these guys are sr8 up BSin' us dubbers, one claims to have a fast mk4, the other a fast rocco...
hater back youngin'


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (killa)*

does that 550 hp monster that was breakin billt t's balls want a run on the street...how about getting your ass cracked on the street.bring it dont sing it ..im just a little ole 8v ...ill be on street tires my slicks on the publics street how about me and you line up at waterfest say for $200 gas money....
im going for a vr killer this year.....5 weeks and counting new motor same a$$ driving
later allen
and theres no way a vr with a stock bottom went tens








ill be honest lou's car (vr) will still be a little intimidating wow...


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (killa)*

we should get troy in on this competition..........


----------



## AllisonJM (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (02GTI1.8t)*

Some of you guys are too much.... 
Guess I'll see you at the challenge


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (AllisonJM)*

and you... who the hell are you?? Like you got somethin'


----------



## BoostedBannana (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (81 vw pickup)*

quote:[HR][/HR]does that 550 hp monster that was breakin billt t's balls want a run on the street...how about getting your ass cracked on the street.bring it dont sing it ..im just a little ole 8v ...ill be on street tires my slicks on the publics street how about me and you line up at waterfest say for $200 gas money....
im going for a vr killer this year.....5 weeks and counting new motor same a$$ driving
later allen
and theres no way a vr with a stock bottom went tens








ill be honest lou's car (vr) will still be a little intimidating wow...[HR][/HR]​HAHAH... no doubt... yea who would think a stcok bottom vr6, silly me...
Don't forget about Brian... those 2 homos gonna be battling for the top


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

In the case that any uncalled for violence, crying, motor blowing, or someone just plain getting owned - Video Camera's must be on at all times.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

Just to clear things up. I said...
quote:[HR][/HR]I'm calling BS on the 400whp 1.8t on pump gas. Sorry dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​So, drop all the ******** bragging "my car was in a magazine $hit" and show me a 1.8t that puts down 400 hp on pump gas (94 octate) . You do it, I'll concede. End of story. That was my point. *PUMP GAS*. That's all.


----------



## BoGLI (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and you... who the hell are you?? Like you got somethin'







[HR][/HR]​haha... here we go







... who is this Jon Allison character







.can't wait for the preview at our dyno day in feb. and the other preview at the TX showdown.



[Modified by BoGLI, 5:33 AM 1-17-2003]


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]show me a 1.8t that puts down 400 hp on pump gas (94 octate) . You do it, I'll concede. End of story. That was my point. *PUMP GAS*. That's all.







[HR][/HR]​Never said it made 400 wheel on pump, that was you... 
And no one is bragging... 
You wanted proof to my claims, so I showed you, then you accused me of bragging. I apoligize if just *telling* you about what I have accomplished sounds like bragging to you... Like asking Micheal Jordan how he did in basket ball... Not quite the same, but you get the point.
I'll tell you about all the bad stuff too, all you gotta do is ask. Cause I went thru the ringer to get all this stuff to work, I can promise you that. Definately not bragging when I tell you that I pulled my car all the way to jersey last year for WF and the best I did was a 14.0 @ 114... not bragging when I tell you that the best I could run with 400 wheel was a 12.2 @ 117, one tenth faster than I ran with 330 wheel... nope not bragging, but it happened just like that, so that is how I tell it.
I harbor no animosity towards you, pal. Maybe I misinterpreted your original attiude towards me, but it sure seemed condescending, like I was just some kook off the street that doesn't know Jack from John... 
Jersey in July will be fun, no doubt about it. Hope to see you there... Hope to see all you guys there. We'll be bringing something good, pump gas or other wise.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I harbor no animosity towards you, pal. Maybe I misinterpreted your original attiude towards me, but it sure seemed condescending, like I was just some kook off the street that doesn't know Jack from John... 
Jersey in July will be fun, no doubt about it. Hope to see you there... Hope to see all you guys there. We'll be bringing something good, pump gas or other wise.[HR][/HR]​Good deal. No hard feelings, and I'll see you in Jersey.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Jersey in July will be fun, no doubt about it. Hope to see you there... Hope to see all you guys there. We'll be bringing something good, pump gas or other wise.[HR][/HR]​Englishtown sells 116, 112, 104, all out of pumps right at the track....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (climbingcue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Englishtown sells 116, 112, 104, all out of pumps right at the track....[HR][/HR]​Well unless your gravity feeding, it's all PUMP gas, right


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (climbingcue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Englishtown sells 116, 112, 104, all out of pumps right at the track....[HR][/HR]​Sounds commercially available to me... And out of a pump to boot...


----------



## boostedgolf (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

This is pretty entertaining! I must call BS as well, I've never heard of any of you guys and I've never seen a fast dub in Texas


----------



## trelms (Apr 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (boostedgolf)*

uh this thread is all lies the only 1.8t i know of with 300hp is my vr6 that i had filled to a 1.8. doi








and i still havent seen this 16v turbo or the stable yet in colorado?


----------



## DubSpeedRacing.com (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (AllisonJM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Some of you guys are too much.... 
Guess I'll see you at the challenge







[HR][/HR]​Yeah good luck buddy, hey I know cars and until I pull my head out of my arse I just am not going to buy all this hype about 400HP in a VW.....ROFLMAO.....


----------



## germantoy (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (boostedgolf)*

poop im from mass and i know of billy t. I know he likes to pound the alter boys but thats a whollllllllleeeeeeeeeeee nother stroy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSgfunk (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (germantoy)*

WOW!! I can not believe somebody tried to call Billy T out. I mean this guy IS _the standard_ for all 1.8Ts.
Billy: Go on with your bad self man, all of us know how much you've accomplished. 


[Modified by SSgfunk, 5:45 PM 1-19-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (germantoy)*

I'm from Singapore in South-East Asia and consider BillyT a forerunner for powerful 1.8Ts. Jon Allison's mk2 is amazing too.


----------



## vrsik (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge ([email protected])*

You guys make the diffrence.
BillyT. 460 whp = [email protected]
L-Sport VR6T 350whp = [email protected]
Shouldn't a 460hp car have a much higher MPH than that?


----------



## SSgfunk (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vrsik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys make the diffrence.
BillyT. 460 whp = [email protected]
L-Sport VR6T 350whp = [email protected]
Shouldn't a 460hp car have a much higher MPH than that?[HR][/HR]​Yes but I believe his transmission was the factor that kept his mph and et from being where it should've been.


[Modified by SSgfunk, 6:58 PM 1-20-2003]


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vrsik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys make the diffrence.
BillyT. 460 whp = [email protected]
L-Sport VR6T 350whp = [email protected]
Shouldn't a 460hp car have a much higher MPH than that?[HR][/HR]​







Tell more.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vrsik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys make the diffrence.
BillyT. 460 whp = [email protected]
L-Sport VR6T 350whp = [email protected]
Shouldn't a 460hp car have a much higher MPH than that?[HR][/HR]​there are many more factors in a 1/4 mile than horsepower numbers. i mean you just proved it. gettin the power down is important. power to weight ratio is a factor. gearing will matter too.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (gimmeAdub)*

Also, I don't think Billy's car was making that much power when he got his best 1/4 time. I think it was more in the high 300's when he got the 12.2. After that, he just set out to break the tranny and see when the engine would let go


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Hybrid VW)*

I never got a chance to run the car with 460 wheel... no telling what it would have trapped...
The 117 pass wasn't perfect at all. Shifted into 5th, but didn't need to. Next pass, I missed second, stayed in 4th, and trapped 119. Power was around 400 wheel. Car weighed about 2860 with me in it. Temp was 90 something...
Shame I never got to run the car how it sits now, with the good tranny and all the extra power... 
Hope that clears up any confusion for anyone...


----------



## h2lme2000 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (-DTM-)*

quote:[HR][/HR]European car is holding a challenge for all 1.8ts. It is a competion between all the tuners and 10 privateers. It consists of a dyno shoot out, drag race and road coarse. The car must also run on commercially available fuel. A VAG block and 1.8t 20v head must be used. The challenge is being held in NJ this July around waterfest. Should be a very interesting event to watch. I hope to see some badass 1.8ts from you guys there!!![HR][/HR]​what do you have to do to enter who do i talk to


----------



## [email protected] car (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (h2lme2000)*

Please pick up the March issue of european car for an entry form and check out our website http://www.europeancarweb.com for all of the rules and FAQ's Hope to see you at Englishtown in July. Should be a great event.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge ([email protected] car)*

Moot point. I can't compete anyway. I have a 16v Head. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Oh well, good Luck guys.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (vdubturbo)*

Well, Scott, sounds like an opportunity to take it to the next level, yeah? (ABA block/20v head) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (SeattleGLI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, Scott, sounds like an opportunity to take it to the next level, yeah? (ABA block/20v head) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif[HR][/HR]​Got that right! But that $$ just went to a new snowboard and gear. I'm sure I'll still be on 16valves come summer, but with a little luck, I'll be closer to 275 at the wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

Billy,
It will be a pleasure meeting you at the Challenge(I assume you're going whether your car is entered or not?).















Best,
Jeremy


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge ([email protected])*

Yup, we will be bringing the Mk2


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yup, we will be bringing the Mk2







[HR][/HR]​good to hear you got over the whole mk4 thing


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (gimmeAdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yup, we will be bringing the Mk2








good to hear you got over the whole mk4 thing







[HR][/HR]​easy there







jk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i'll def be there, i respect worked 1.8T's not the Chiped, inatke and exhaust ones, see ya there


----------



## IntakeManifold (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (evoeone)*

Billy, 
Just play the video of you sitting shotgun blasting by that F-Body Pontiac in Allison's A2 Golf, that should clear all this up


----------



## AllisonJM (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (SchwarzA216v)*

F-body?? was that what that was??


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (AllisonJM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]F-body?? was that what that was??







[HR][/HR]​Damn yo, after some searching for a min, i found that video... and all i can say is i agree with whoever it was that said "hollllly shiiiiit"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheTrader)*

quote:[HR][/HR]F-body?? was that what that was??








Damn yo, after some searching for a min, i found that video... and all i can say is i agree with whoever it was that said "hollllly shiiiiit"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Can we get a link...PLEASE!


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Dextrose)*

quote:[HR][/HR]F-body?? was that what that was??








Damn yo, after some searching for a min, i found that video... and all i can say is i agree with whoever it was that said "hollllly shiiiiit"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can we get a link...PLEASE!







[HR][/HR]​i like links too.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheTrader)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
and all i can say is i agree with whoever it was that said "hollllly shiiiiit"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​That was me








And my link top the video isn't working right now...


----------



## DubSpeedRacing.com (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

If only highway racing was part of the competition right Billy......LOL


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (DubSpeedRacing.com)*

we would own


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

I dunno, i cant find it on the site anymore... lemme upload it.


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheTrader)*

here ya go:
http://www.vaporsport.com/Vids/A2GTIvsLS1.wmv
yes, "hollly shiiiiit." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by TheTrader, 4:36 PM 1-29-2003]


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheTrader)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here ya go:
http://www.vaporsport.com/Vids/A2GTI1.8TvsLS1.wmv
yes, "hollly shiiiiit." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​what set up were you running in this a2? specifically looking for turbo size and trim.


----------



## AllisonJM (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (gimmeAdub)*

"what set up were you running in this a2? specifically looking for turbo size and trim"
T3/T04E stage 5, 60 trim, .63 A/R All the other details are listed on Welty's site.
BTW, that was a cammed SS










[Modified by AllisonJM, 7:22 AM 1-28-2003]


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheTrader)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here ya go:
http://www.vaporsport.com/Vids/A2GTI1.8TvsLS1.wmv
yes, "hollly shiiiiit." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​
i had to watch dem ****s twice. damn


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (norman)*

Wassup with that Deeee-troit muscle???
Whose car is the golf? what whp?


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (AllisonJM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"what set up were you running in this a2? specifically looking for turbo size and trim"
T3/T04E stage 5, 60 trim, .63 A/R All the other details are listed on Welty's site.
BTW, that was a cammed SS









[Modified by AllisonJM, 7:22 AM 1-28-2003][HR][/HR]​are you running 391 whp on stock internals?


----------



## AllisonJM (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (gimmeAdub)*

"Whose car is the golf? what whp?"
The car is mine. Here are a few pics.
http://www.jwelty.com/jwelty3/jonallison-mk218t-01.jpg
http://www.jwelty.com/jwelty3/jonallison-mk218t-engine.jpg
There are a few more on Welty's site.
"are you running 391 whp on stock internals?"
Yep. That was with 26psi. I've run as much a 2 bar (30 psi) now with no problems







I haven't dynoed with that much boost, but it should be in the vacinity of 420-440 wheel. That is just an ESTIMATE though. It will be on the dyno Feb 8th to find out for sure.


[Modified by AllisonJM, 10:37 AM 1-28-2003]


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (AllisonJM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"Whose car is the golf? what whp?"
The car is mine. Here are a few pics.
http://www.jwelty.com/jwelty3/jonallison-mk218t-01.jpg
http://www.jwelty.com/jwelty3/jonallison-mk218t-engine.jpg
There are a few more on Welty's site.
"are you running 391 whp on stock internals?"
Yep. That was with 26psi. I've run as much a 2 bar (30 psi) now with no problems







I haven't dynoed with that much boost, but it should be in the vacinity of 420-440 wheel. That is just an ESTIMATE though. It will be on the dyno Feb 8th to find out for sure.

[Modified by AllisonJM, 10:37 AM 1-28-2003][HR][/HR]​







that is incredible. i only wish someday my car will be somewhere near where yours is.


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (gimmeAdub)*

Any 1/4 times? or trap speeds?


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (norman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here ya go:
http://www.vaporsport.com/Vids/A2GTI1.8TvsLS1.wmv
yes, "hollly shiiiiit." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i had to watch dem ****s twice. damn[HR][/HR]​This link doesn't work...


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheTrader)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any 1/4 times? or trap speeds?[HR][/HR]​Haven't taken the car out with slicks on it yet...
One night, while still working out the bugs, I think I remember him going 14 something at 116-117... That was the cars first night out, and Jon's first passes in quite some time...


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TrierBora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here ya go:
http://www.vaporsport.com/Vids/A2GTI1.8TvsLS1.wmv
yes, "hollly shiiiiit." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i had to watch dem ****s twice. damn
This link doesn't work...[HR][/HR]​What he said. Can ANYBODY get us a link that works??? I'd REALLY love to see this video!!


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Dextrose)*

Basicly you were just tooo slow.


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Dextrose)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here ya go:
http://www.vaporsport.com/Vids/A2GTI1.8TvsLS1.wmv
yes, "hollly shiiiiit." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i had to watch dem ****s twice. damn
This link doesn't work...
What he said. Can ANYBODY get us a link that works??? I'd REALLY love to see this video!![HR][/HR]​Its working again, all you ingrates


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheTrader)*

can anyone say "torque steer , even with a lsd"





















i cant wait for my 35mmhxp tial to come in the mail, i played that a poop load of times just to hear it


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheTrader)*

Holy isht is right!!! Haahaaa!! That's some serious smack down!! Hilarious to boot. Did you know the Camaro driver?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AllisonJM (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any 1/4 times? or trap speeds?
Haven't taken the car out with slicks on it yet...
One night, while still working out the bugs, I think I remember him going 14 something at 116-117... That was the cars first night out, and Jon's first passes in quite some time...[HR][/HR]​14.1 at 117 mph was one of the shake down runs. This was at a street night event where the track wasn't prepped at all really. On drag radials it spun all the way into forth gear.. all of the three or four passes. This was also the first time I had been on the track in almost 2 years.. last time I was out was with my old blown VR6 that didn't have quite the same power as this one










[Modified by AllisonJM, 5:08 PM 1-29-2003]


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (AllisonJM)*

god damn that video was badass, link worked fine for me


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (evoeone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]can anyone say "torque steer , even with a lsd"





















[HR][/HR]​That "Holy Sh*t" was more for the torque steer than anything else... it is nuts in that car in fourth, on anything but a drag strip... I drove it with a little bit less boost, and you seriously have to hang on... just plain nuts...


----------



## Spoolin2Bar (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

How are you guys going to put down any of that power in the challenge. I have a feeling it's going to trap deep into the 120's but with 12.7. You should really look into race logic traction control. It helps you put down as much power as you have traction for. Just floor it and go!!!


----------



## TheSaint (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Spoolin2Bar)*

If the VR6 boys can do it with the same amount of hp and either the same amount of torque or more, then i see no reason why these 1.8T's wouldnt perform at least as good as the vr6's.
Kojac


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheSaint)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If the VR6 boys can do it with the same amount of hp and either the same amount of torque or more, then i see no reason why these 1.8T's wouldnt perform at least as good as the vr6's.
Kojac[HR][/HR]​5 vales per cylindewr is a huuuuge diff over 2 per cylinder


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheSaint)*

There are *way* more differences than just the HP and torque levels...


[Modified by I am Jack's VR6, 10:58 AM 2-2-2003]


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (AllisonJM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, that was a cammed SS







[HR][/HR]​Are you SURE that it was a cammed SS?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (evoeone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If the VR6 boys can do it with the same amount of hp and either the same amount of torque or more, then i see no reason why these 1.8T's wouldnt perform at least as good as the vr6's.
Kojac5 vales per cylindewr is a huuuuge diff over 2 per cylinder[HR][/HR]​Yes it is, but the vr6 boy's will make at least the same amount of torque as the 1.8T's because they only have 2v per cyl, they'll most likely make more torque than the 1.8T's and they still hook and run 10's and 11's.


----------



## AllisonJM (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Dextrose)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are you SURE that it was a cammed SS?[HR][/HR]​Yep. Talked to the guy on the LS1 forums. He said himself that it was cammed.


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (AllisonJM)*

That is one BaDAss MK2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Sweet Swap 
Sweet Exterior
Definitely Sweet numbers to final it out!
Can't wait to see this beast run in real life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*









1.8t Challange 
High-Performance Handling Sponsor ........guess








Now tell me it's better to buy from Joe Dick's Tire shop in you town to save yourself a couple of bucks. Lets all remember to keep "The TEX" alive support the Companies that advertise here. And TTR goes just a hump more sometimes. 



[Modified by [email protected], 4:47 PM 2-3-2003]


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That is one BaDAss MK2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Sweet Swap 
Sweet Exterior
Definitely Sweet numbers to final it out!
Can't wait to see this beast run in real life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​We'll be coming with a little something special too...
Bring on the pump gas... we will still own...








So, Eric... is Tirerack gonna run any kind of deals for the cars that make the cut?? We need some new rubber...


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Lets all remember to keep "The TEX" alive support the Companies that advertise here. And TTR goes just a hump more sometimes. ..[HR][/HR]​thats right! buy my crap!























after much consideration, it finally dawned on me that I might be considered a "tuner" and even though I don't install/have my own product line/have any money/and my car was built prior to J's opening, I would still have to pay $$, so that made the final decision to not do this pretty easy..
unless somebody wants to pay my way!


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TheTrader)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here ya go:
http://www.vaporsport.com/Vids/A2GTI1.8TvsLS1.wmv
yes, "hollly shiiiiit." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Holy Shiit what, I watched 3 times and came up with same conclusion, LS1 pulled and then totally got of it.............
But I could be wrong.......
Listen to the sound you'll hear what I mean....


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (FYGTBUG)*

i know what texas has up their sleeves, now if someone could only post those pics again, i dream of that car everynight. sometimes its a nightmare, i get sucked inot the huge turbine on that monsterous turbo under the hood








cant wait to see it in person


----------



## BoostedBannana (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (FYGTBUG)*

Heads/Cam LS1 runs high 11's at 116-120mph.. and puts down around 420-440whp... in a car that weighs 3400-3600lbs driver dependent.. take a car with 380-390whp in a 2500lbs car... it will walk it trust me...


----------



## AllisonJM (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (FYGTBUG)*

"Holy Shiit what, I watched 3 times and came up with same conclusion, LS1 pulled and then totally got of it.............
But I could be wrong.......
Listen to the sound you'll hear what I mean...."
There was no getting out of it from the LS1 driver. If you listen closely you can hear the revs fly up from my tires spinning when we first got into it. His engine does sound a bit quieter when it shifts.. and you don't hear him as much when my car starts making all the racket


----------



## AllisonJM (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (AllisonJM)*

So does anyone know what the "tuners" plan on bringing? I'm curious to see what they show up with and if any of them are building cars specifically for the event.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (FYGTBUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Holy Shiit what, I watched 3 times and came up with same conclusion, LS1 pulled and then totally got of it.............
But I could be wrong.......
[HR][/HR]​You are.



[Modified by 1.BillyT, 1:11 PM 2-4-2003]


----------



## TXA2VR420 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (FYGTBUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Holy Shiit what, I watched 3 times and came up with same conclusion, LS1 pulled and then totally got of it.............
But I could be wrong.......
Listen to the sound you'll hear what I mean....[HR][/HR]​Don't be jealous......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (AllisonJM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So does anyone know what the "tuners" plan on bringing? I'm curious to see what they show up with and if any of them are building cars specifically for the event.[HR][/HR]​ I am curious too.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge ([email protected])*

Hush Jeremy.


----------



## Spoolin2Bar (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge ([email protected])*

I really curious what extra Jon and Billy are going to bring. I hope it involves a built motor with 30+ psi and nitrous!!!
Billy are you going to lend your p&p head to Jon for the event?
Good luck to all the competitors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (Spoolin2Bar)*

F...ya this is more like it ....it's about time that vortex has something worth checking out...let's keep up the$hit talkin and good stuff.....I like the way you texins roll.....like NYC
RTW ownes you all!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















[Modified by RTW gti, 3:59 AM 2-5-2003]


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (TrierBora)*

link no workie


----------



## jackson3836 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (troze1200)*

so waterfest is the same weekend i just put 2 and 2 together


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (jackson3836)*

Damn I wanna see this vid now. The link is dead....


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge (1.BillyT)*

quote:[HR][/HR] ........... So, Eric... is Tirerack gonna run any kind of deals for the cars that make the cut?? We need some new rubber...[HR][/HR]​It's not my department. I'll guess, door prize of 4 tires ... something like that probably.
E


----------



## dwx4 (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Challenge ([email protected])*

links is down again


----------

